# HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village RCI 5996 information



## Tradetimes (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,


I am a lucky RCI member  because i trade to Hawaiian village next years. I receive my confirmation and the room is : 1BP, 

what that mean? 1 bedroom plus ?

Can you tell me the differance of 1bd and 1 BP?

Do you know where i can find the plan of the room?


thanks


----------



## GregT (Sep 19, 2012)

Tradetimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am a lucky RCI member  because i trade to Hawaiian village next years. I receive my confirmation and the room is : 1BP,
> ...




I don't have a floor plan for you, but that is a 1 Bedroom Plus category.   You are going to love it it -- it is the higher floor designation of the dedicated 1BR.   We've been in two of these in the last 12 months and loved it.    You will most likely be floor 9 or higher in the Lagoon Tower, so closest to the ocean of the different buildings.

If you click my weblink below to the tripod website and look for the Lagoon Tower room layout, etc, you will at least see where the different rooms are.

Good luck, you will love it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 19, 2012)

In the Lagoon Tower, the plus rooms start on the 9th floor on the side facing the rainbow tower and on the 5th floor on the side facing the Ilikai Hotel.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233 (see post 4 & 5 for more details)


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 20, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> In the Lagoon Tower, the plus rooms start on the 9th floor on the side facing the rainbow tower and on the 5th floor on the side facing the Ilikai Hotel.



I believe that's backward.
Plus rooms start at 5th floor on Diamond Head (Rainbow Tower) side, and 9th floor on Ewa (Ilikai) side.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you book it with RCI points or weeks?  I booked a unit with RCI Weeks but it actually has my room type written out. 

"2 Bedrooms" is all it says, NO codes or abbreviations.   Where does it say it on your confirmation?

Mind you this is for a GW week at HHV, Not LT.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 20, 2012)

dvc_john said:


> I believe that's backward.
> Plus rooms start at 5th floor on Diamond Head (Rainbow Tower) side, and 9th floor on Ewa (Ilikai) side.



It's actually mixed. In this image, the units at the top face Diamond Head, the others face the Ilikai. But as you can see, a couple of the DH units are Plus beginning on the 9th floor.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 20, 2012)

We have booked with RCI weeks and also have the code 1BP on the confirmation! I am very happy!


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 20, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> It's actually mixed. In this image, the units at the top face Diamond Head, the others face the Ilikai. But as you can see, a couple of the DH units are Plus beginning on the 9th floor.



Oops.. sorry about that. Hat Trick is right


----------



## Tradetimes (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks for reply

I book with RCI Points, but since this is not a RCI Points resort, The confirmation come with my rci week membership number.

RCI dont ask to much points for this great Honolulu resort!! 

RCI resort 5996 is Lagoon towers ?????


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes 5996  Is Lagoon Tower. 

7499 is Kalia Tower and 7977 is the Grand Waikikian.  I assume when they build the new tower they will also give it another number.   They are seperate HOAs.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 29, 2013)

This is very helpful. I am also a lucky recipient to a 1BP at HHV via RCI exchange . Can't wait to be there next May.


----------

